# breast's are SO painful. Day4 after birth.. NOT breast feeding..



## fatponies

PLease girls..
I need some relief from this pain :cry:

I gave birth 4days ago, My boobs have tripled in Size, Leaking, and i am not expressing. (bottle feeding my boy)

Please, does anyone have any tips on how to relieve some pressure in them? I feel like the Hulk! I cant put my arms down the side its so painful.. :(


xxxx


----------



## Bats11

Cold cabbage leaves are amazing or grab a disposable nappy, wet it & put it in the fridge or freezer for a bit & when its nice & cold put them on your breasts, your doctor can also give you tablets to help dry up your milk quicker. 

All the best & congratulations!


----------



## cherry22

Thats your milk comming in! I never felt pain like it before they were like rocks!!
My midwife said if your not breast feeding try not to do much to them just take paracetamol and where a soft bra untill the discomfort goes down! It took a couple of days!
Its like being stamped on the cheast but it will go! x


----------



## Honeybee88x

I remember that. It was agony! :( im so sorry.

I have heard of the cabbage leaves in the fridge but I didn't try that I just put cold damp tea towels on to help the pain and took paracetamol and ibrupofen with a 2 hour gap between them.

Also as my baby was in NICU I had been expressing as I wanted to breast feed when she was home (so I had actually stimulated my breasts to make a feed every 3 hours) but she wasn't doing to well and wouldn't take my breast in the hospital and it took me around 4 days to actually bring in my milk properly because I wasn't around my baby to help bring it in sooner so I didnt manage to make enough milk for her at first so they feed her a mix of my milk and formula and eventually we made the decision to just go to formula. I couldn't deal with the pain I had I couldn't just ignore it so I would express a little when ever it got to much, just to take the pressure off. I would express a little less until my body got the message and it was only really painful for 2 days. Make sure you wear a supportive bra that isn't to tight and if it helps maybe try and massage the base of your breasts because if your not getting rid of the milk you may get a blocked duct and the pain will be even worse. 

It will pass trust me xx


----------

